

Conservative Pie; Republicans Introduce Legislation Redefining Pi as Exactly 3 - starnix17
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/ian-squires/republicans-introduce-leg_b_837828.html?ref=fb&src=sp

======
_pius
Please note that this is parody.

------
anigbrowl
Old, lame joke; this is why nobody will make real money writing for HuffPo.

There was an attempt to legislate the squaring of circles in Indiana 113 years
ago, which still provides lessons for today:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiana_Pi_Bill>

